# 2001 Sentra SE Question



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

My buddy is reconsidering his original idea of getting the Spec-V and now wants to get the 2001 SE because it has the SR20 which is a more reliable and more buildable engine and he was wondering which company makes the best intake, exhaust, and header that will give him the biggest power increase. Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Check this out! It should help!

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=6


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentra.net Parts Database 

This may of some help also.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*sentra 2001*

thanx guys..... he is picking up his 2002 silver spec-v tommorrow he decided to go with that one instead. Now i drive a 97 SE-R do all the parts fit that car too?? i havent heard that much about the AEM CAI???


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm sure there are a lot more parts available for your 97 SR20 than the 01 SR20.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i would think that they should fit, shouldnt they? didnt nissan just carry over the sr20 from the b14s into that specific b15 without any changes? at least what i heard i think


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It was carried over, but it now has roller rockers and a different ECU map, as well as other minor changes, including 5 more HP.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Also the crank is different.

Its the same engine... but different


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *My buddy is reconsidering his original idea of getting the Spec-V and now wants to get the 2001 SE because it has the SR20 which is a more reliable and more buildable engine and he was wondering which company makes the best intake, exhaust, and header that will give him the biggest power increase. Any help would be great! Thanks!  *



quick question:
2001 se has a sr20 right, well what does a 2002 se-r have.
also what is the difference between the 2 thanks


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*2001 se has a sr20 right, well what does a 2002 se-r have*

B15 Sentra SE comes with the SR20DE (Roller Rocker Version) 

B15 Sentra GXE/XE both come with the QG18DE engine. 

B15 Spec-V & SER both come with the QR25DE engine.

The generations are specified as follows:

B11 - 1982-1986 
B12 - 1987-1990 
B13 - 1991-1994 
B14 - 1995-1999 
B15 - 2000+ 

I would suggest going here for additional info on the different models. Click Here 
Another Link


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: 2001 se has a sr20 right, well what does a 2002 se-r have*



KSipmann said:


> *B15 Sentra SE comes with the SR20DE (Roller Rocker Motor)
> 
> B15 Sentra GXE/XE both come with the QG18DE engine.
> 
> ...



well doesn't the se-r/spec v qr25de have more hp and torque. 
i don't get why anyone would want to get the sr20de over the other. oh yeah thanks but i already know about the generations


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2001 se has a sr20 right, well what does a 2002 se-r have*



Blood206 said:


> *
> 
> 
> well doesn't the se-r/spec v qr25de have more hp and torque.
> i don't get why anyone would want to get the sr20de over the other. *


The sr20 has been around a long time and is capable of pushing out over 300 hp on stock internals! The qr25 is a brand new engine that has yet to be fully put through the ringer! Yes the qr25 puts out more hp stock then the sr20, but the sr has more capability!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*well doesn't the se-r/spec v qr25de have more hp and torque.*

If you know so much about them, why are you asking questions. haha...no seriously though. The Spec-V does have slightly more power at 175hp (claimed), where as the SE-R has 165hp (claimed). Thank Nissan for the detuning of the base SE-R. Those gains can be made up quickly and pretty easily. 

Trance is correct. The SR20DE has been proven in both normally aspirated form and in turbo form time and time again to be a truly awsome performing engine. Nissan developed it for racing purposes. That engine is insainly strong and even in stock form it can handle huge amounts of power with minimal prep. The QR25DE is a new engine. It's got a big job of trying to replace the SR20DE's legacy. So far its anyones guess. It's got alot of positive sides, but more negative ones when you compare it to the SR20DE. 

Who knows if it'll ever be able to fill the SR20's shoes. Only time will tell....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2001 se has a sr20 right, well what does a 2002 se-r have*



trance34 said:


> *
> 
> The sr20 has been around a long time and is capable of pushing out over 300 hp on stock internals! The qr25 is a brand new engine that has yet to be fully put through the ringer! Yes the qr25 puts out more hp stock then the sr20, but the sr has more capability! *


thank you


----------

